# Thought I'd introduce myself...



## aliyah_112

Hello everyone, I'm aliyah and I have a four year old adopted daughter.. I've been with my lovely husband since I was 17 (and he was 19) and we started trying for a baby once I had completed my medical degree at 24, but that didn't work out so went to see my GP and had lots of tests and found out that we had a less that 5% chance on conceiving naturally, so we tried IUI and IVF and still nothing..
So we decided to go down the adoption route, and finally at 33 years old we adopted Saskia!


:flow:


----------



## MissCherry15

I didnt want to read and run :) congrats, and i must say she is very very beautiful xx


----------



## Xuxa

:hugs: congrats!


----------



## petitpas

Awww, she's gorgeous! If you don't mind me asking, how long did the process take?


----------



## bartlettpear

:flower:

Congratulations!


----------



## aliyah_112

Sorry about the such late reply, the process took about 3 years. But we did have some problems along the way, including me not being able to prove who i was! :haha: x


----------

